# Can we have an incel shitpost thread?



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 19, 2018)

I think it's entertaining to watch incels try to defend themselves. Can we have a containment thread where they can come over and shitpost? I guess it could go in community watch.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2018)

There are already enough of those fuckers, foreign and halal, on the actual incels thread.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm incel, what do you want to know?


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

We once had an entire forum for that and it was a ton of fun.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 19, 2018)

The problem with incels is they're basically all the same. If you've seen two or three you've seen all of them, they get very repetitive.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

Unban Marijan the Croatian Elliot Rodgers aka Fuckbot5000 he was fun.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 19, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Unban Marijan the Croatian Elliot Rodgers aka Fuckbot5000 he was fun.


@ThonisSH was my favorite incel and one of my favorite cows in general. That video of him drunkenly attacking beer bottles with a katana was the best thing ever.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> @ThonisSH was my favorite incel and one of my favorite cows in general. That video of him drunkenly attacking beer bottles with a katana was the best thing ever.



Shit how did I forget that. Him drunkenly begging his mom to buy him a gun was hilarious too.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 19, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Shit how did I forget that. Him drunkenly begging his mom to buy him a gun was hilarious too.


He was great. I'll never forget him begging @Sanae Kochiya to mail him a bottle of her piss.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> He was great. I'll never forget him begging @Sanae Kochiya to mail him a bottle of her piss.



Good times. You me and @flossman were like the VIP shitposters of that subforum.


----------



## ON 190 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Good times. You me and @flossman were like the VIP shitposters of that subforum.


I treasure those moments.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2018)

Word filter idea: "Incel" to "Kiwi Farmer".


----------



## Snuckening (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Unban Marijan the Croatian Elliot Rodgers aka Fuckbot5000 he was fun.


What did he get banned for? 

Poor fuck must have rejection cooked into his DNA


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> There are already enough of those fuckers, foreign and halal, on the actual incels thread.


 They get banned immediately, though. We can't just watch them shitpost.


----------

